# Ryobi R163 guide bushing adapter plate



## lmikekelly (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello, I'm new at using routers. How do I adapt guide bushings to my Ryobi R163?


----------



## pgadlin (Jun 13, 2011)

you cant. you have to get an adapter


----------



## pgadlin (Jun 13, 2011)

I got the same router at home depot the other day thinking I could use it with my rockler dovetail jig. Ryobi does not make a baseplate that will accomodate the bushings. You have to find a universal baseplate adapter. The one I got at Home Depot today was the Ridgid universal baseplate adapter that comes with the bushings. I will update when I use it tonight whether to return it or keep it. MLCS woodworking also has a baseplate replacement for the ryobi. the model number is 9339. this one supposedly replaces the base that is on there now and you can use bushings. That one is on order as well in case the ridgid doesnt work out..
It sucks that ryobi cant make their routers with a baseplate that you can put a guide bushing on so you wont jack up your jig templates. Oh well. There are alternatives..


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's a baseplate that will fit most anything and it comes with a set of guide bushings plus an adapter plate for any PC style bushing that may be a special size.
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

There are other routers that have different bushings, and other differences. There are others that like theres a little different! If You make them all the same, the routers would have to agree to sell them all under one name! Some like Chevrolet's Some like Dodge, and still others believe that GMC are the one. Don't put them all in one room together! Mo one would come out whole.. :


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

If you look at the Leigh website they do adaptor plates for most makes of routers that will enable the use of inexpensive PC type guide bushes.
See Leigh Industries - Joining Tradition With Today It is a less cumbersome solution to changing the baseplate which, as it is thicker, may introduce depthing problems.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## pgadlin (Jun 13, 2011)

*sucks for ryobi*

After looking around on the web, at rockler, at harbor freight I came to the decision to return the ryobi and get the porter cable fixed base router that already has the baseplate on that will accept guide bushings.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Take a HARD look at the new Craftsman router for 1/2 the price of the PC,plus it comes with it all..and I mean with it all...
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00927683000P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


======



pgadlin said:


> After looking around on the web, at rockler, at harbor freight I came to the decision to return the ryobi and get the porter cable fixed base router that already has the baseplate on that will accept guide bushings.


----------



## wnrjr (Sep 5, 2017)

*plunge router re180pl1*



lmikekelly said:


> Hello, I'm new at using routers. How do I adapt guide bushings to my Ryobi R163?


I need a guide bushing adapter to route letters


----------



## JEFFSCABINETS (Feb 5, 2018)

I just did a google search for guide collars to fit Ryobi laminate trim routers and came across this forum. I can see I'll be spending a lot of time here.
Anyway, the lip hole in my router is almost 1 -9/16" and my PC collars are 1-3/8" so they fall through. I think I'll try getting some plexiglas type plastic and make a few new plates and with the help of a retired machinist friend see if he can make the right sized lip hole. I will keep some of those after market base plates as a back up plan idea.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Jeff and welcome. There are two different sizes of bushings. The original PC style and these: 1-3/4" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools
Your router may be sized for the larger ones. I don't have a set so I can't say what the counterbore hole size should be.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

JEFFSCABINETS said:


> I just did a google search for guide collars to fit Ryobi laminate trim routers and came across this forum. I can see I'll be spending a lot of time here.
> Anyway, the lip hole in my router is almost 1 -9/16" and my PC collars are 1-3/8" so they fall through. I think I'll try getting some plexiglas type plastic and make a few new plates and with the help of a retired machinist friend see if he can make the right sized lip hole. I will keep some of those after market base plates as a back up plan idea.


This is my way.


----------



## JEFFSCABINETS (Feb 5, 2018)

Not sure what you guys mean by counterbore. I talked to my machinist friend today and showed him what I want. The Porter Cable collar and nut fall all the way through the base plate on the router I want it for. He's actually going to make the holes on a boring machine so they will be exact. Then all that needs to be done is do take a die grinder and burr and remove some plastic from the router base in the space where the collar nut will be. I need this set up to do mortising for door hinges. I don't want to pay a window and door shop to machine new doors to match old ones. I will make some templates from 1/2" MDF.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

@JEFFSCABINETS, 
I do hope these quick drawings explain how the CP (smaller) and Oak-Park/Lee valley template guides are attached to a router baseplate, and the terms counter bore and through bore.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

lmikekelly said:


> Hello, I'm new at using routers. How do I adapt guide bushings to my Ryobi R163?



Hi there, is the Ryobi you have like this one:
Ryobi 1600W Plunge Router Product Detail - RYOBI Tools

I got a template guide with my one, but it's a fixed size piece of steel. I'm just thinking about whether or not I'll need some other guides at some point, so just looking to get a handle on what's available.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

These are fairly standard sizes Steve: 1-3/16" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools This is the most common counterbore size but there are also 1 3/4". However, some routers are made for a adapter plate/bushing combination. I'm not familiar with that router to be sure what you have. On our home page are some good tutorials by Harry Sinclair that will explain how to use guide bushings effectively and why you need different sizes.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Chuck, it's something in the back of my mind I know I'm going to need the further I get into this.
With my wife's penchant for dreaming up ideas, especially as she gets into her interior design course more and more, I suspect I'll be learning new ways to do a great many things.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Get an adapter*



lmikekelly said:


> Hello, I'm new at using routers. How do I adapt guide bushings to my Ryobi R163?


You just need something like this
https://www.carbatec.com.au/joinery...nd-adaptors/leigh-guide-bush-adaptor-lgh-704r


----------



## JEFFSCABINETS (Feb 5, 2018)

I've been meaning to update my situation. I did some bartering with my machinist friend. I supplied some scrap 1/4" thick Plexiglas and he made a baseplate for my router. It will now accept Porter Cable guide collars. Sorry, not something you can buy in stores but it works great for applications where you don't need a big router.


----------



## scristaldi (Jan 20, 2019)

I agree wholeheartly, just found I have this same router and same problem and same thoughts as to ... screw home depot and more so Ryobi. This is the rinky dink stuff that turns people off to ever repurchasing a particular product again. How dumb is that... spend all that money trying to get a customer just to lose because of stupidity.


----------



## Jason Etzel (Feb 3, 2020)

*I Created a Router Guide Bashing Insert*

I have the R163G and haven't had any luck finding a good universal base to use with guide bushings.. so I went ahead and made my own with acrylic and cut and engraved on my laser. I am offering to make them for others as well. I have it listed on my Etsy store. I have also made a base with the same guide fitting for my 18-volt one+ trim router but I need to adjust the screw holes a bit before I make a listing for it. So if you need that base and don't see a listing, please contact me.

I haven't posted 10 times here, so I cannot post link just yet, but look up my shop on Etsy, it's called Interactive Realm.

I hope this helps out some of you. I know I've had my frustrations with these routers (having to tighten the clasps a few times to keep them from slipping and digging deeper) and the lack of baseplates and inserts but overall they're pretty decent and should have more accessories available.. even if we have to make them ourselves.


----------



## Jason Etzel (Feb 3, 2020)

I have made a listing for the 18 volt one+ trim router baseplate now as well.. again this custom baseplate allows for guide bushings and is slightly larger at 4 1/2 inches round.


----------



## Hover (Nov 13, 2019)

I will make some templates from 1/2" MDF.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Jason Etzel said:


> I have it listed on my Etsy store.


Jason - I approved your second post but removed the Etsy shop mention. You can add a link in your signature to your Etsy shop but you may not push your shop or wares here. If people want what you're offering then they'll click on the link or contact you. 

Please do keep showing us what you're doing but don't push items for sale. If someone posts a direct question to you about something you make and sell and your answer will benefit other members then by all means respond in a public post. But if it needs to be taken offline in a PM then do that instead. 

David


----------

